# Book with Club - do they charge for changes?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm about to book our tunnel crossing. It's about 11% cheaper going through the Caravan Club.

However, what happens if we have to change our crossing (which we did 3 times on our way out due to illness in the family)? When we booked through Eurotunnel themselves, they charge nothing for admin - only the extra cost in fare, if any.

When we've had to change an actual ferry before, and it's been through the CC, we've had to pay something like £20 admin.

But I don't know if the admin fee is specific to the ferry or to the CC.

Can anyone enlighten me?

Signing off now but I'll be back tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not ring the CC and ask them???


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

probably, yes. I booked the tunnel a couple of years back via the CCC, and had to change the date of my return. I had to do it through the CCC (Tunnel insisted I had to call them to change it), and had to pay fee (£15 I think) for the amendment as well as the change in crossing cost.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks bognormike, as I suspected. 

Yes, mrplodd, I'd tried phoning them but of course they don't work weekends, and probably not Easter Monday either. 

Thanks again!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

these discounts are fine if you are sure you will travel at the date & time booked. Any changes and it wipes out the "saving". Since that episode I've booked direct (including Tesco related), and have this year got a frequent traveller booking. I can call them up at reasonably short notice and get a booking / change at the flat rate.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree with BoggyMike about the clubs charging a service fee. I think the CC charges £20.

I'm pretty sure that if you book direct with the tunnel you can alter your booking free of charge, and the original booking remains valid for a year.

I don't know if there is a time scale involved, like having to alter at least (say) a week before you cross, and of course you would pay any extra if the prices have increased or you change to a higher cost crossing.

You won't get a refund if you change to a cheaper crossing - but that's no surprise!

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Zebedee - that was exactly our experience with Eurotunnel, but actually we had booked the tunnel crossing with Tesco vouchers!

But we were able to change crossing time directly with Eurotunnel no problem at all - the staff there couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Any ammendment made to the original booking will be charged for. But you can appeal against it if you feel it was not your fault.
Mike


----------

